

Doodle.js: Canvas Animation - marcusbooster
https://github.com/biilly/doodle-js

======
biilly
Here's a direct link to some demos, as the book progresses you'll get better
eye candy: [http://biilly.github.com/doodle-
js/doc/demos/making_things_m...](http://biilly.github.com/doodle-
js/doc/demos/making_things_move/)

------
amadiver
This is a really great lib -- nice work! Interesting to see the lessons
learned from Flash applied to JS/HTML5.

------
JakeSc
Excellent resource! Thanks for this.

------
patrickaljord
Very impressive.

